# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Martindale's Calculators

## Ken

Here's a great website - Martindale's Calculators On-Line Center 
WEATHER - METEOROLOGY - CLIMATOLOGY 

"Currently the Calculators On-Line Center contains over "23,785" Calculators & Spreadsheets,over "3,710" Courses, Lectures, Manuals, Handbooks,& "1,000's" of Movies, Videos, Simulations & Animations" 
http://www.martindalecenter.com/CalculatorsD_Wea.html

----------


## crashdive123

They forgot one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

(snort. snicker) I almost posted the same thing and thought....naw....too easy. It's good to know we mods go for the cheap shots!!!

----------


## Pal334

I am learning quickly, in this forum, "take the shot" when ever it presents itself  :Smile: 
Oh by the way Ken, thanksfor the site, lots of good stuff

----------


## hunter63

Rick y'all been to the edge of the interweb again.....
Pretty cool site, but I was told, "there would be no mathf"

Lots of stuff besides calculators on there ;
http://etimage.com/english/Medd14/so.../solkompas.htm

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm not smart enough to use all that stuff, but I can do this...




> They forgot one.





> (snort. snicker) I almost posted the same thing and thought....naw....too easy. It's good to know we mods go for the cheap shots!!!



(snicker, snicker) Yeah...our mods. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I'm the handsome one.

----------


## Rick

I bet those boys feel just like the cavemen in the Geico commercial. They are probably aeronautical engineers working on the cyclotron. 

"Hey, Jess. Come look. I just found a really great web site. It's wilderness-survival.net. They have all kinds of.....ah, d@#$ it! They got our picture on there too.

----------

